# Dianabol strength gains



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Well after just under 4 weeks on dianabol and test E my strength has gone through the roof! Obviously this is just the dianabol working at this point as its still early days in my cycle. Whats the mechanism that gives strength gains with dbol? I cant have built any significant amount of muscle in 3 weeks (although im up a solid 8kg), so maybe its a neurological effect - like overcoming central inhibition or something?

Just so you get an idea of the strength gains i've had, over easter i deadlifted 180kg and benched 102.5kg, last friday i deadlifted 210kg and thismorning i benched 130kg! Will most of these strength gains dissapear when i come off the gear? i reaaaally hope not!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Water retention helping to create extra leverage perhaps.


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

good lifting there pal!!

Sounds like its working!!

When I came off the dbol, i did lose some strength, but was better than before (if that makes sense).


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

Great results anyway.

Is that your first cycle?

I remember that my strength gains were very good at the first cycle.


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

Cheers guys yeah its my first cycle

week 1-4 dbol 30mg ED

week 1-12 test E 500mg a week

although i upped the dbol to 40mg ED for the last week and a half of the kickstart purely because i didnt want to have such a small amount left over.

Hopefully the test is kicking in now (almost at 4 weeks in) so strength will keep going up, and perhaps i wont lose as much strength at the end of the cycle as with a dbol only cycle.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

dbol is nice on joints too, helps my shoulders


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

I know that if I would take a gear and don't train I will be stronger anyway.


----------



## Damo j (Mar 26, 2008)

lucasso said:


> I know that if I would take a gear and don't train I will be stronger anyway.


well yes but not the best way to do things lol


----------



## ollie321 (Mar 29, 2010)

71081 said:


> good lifting there pal!!
> 
> Sounds like its working!!
> 
> When I came off the dbol, i did lose some strength, but was better than before (if that makes sense).


when ever you post, i cant help but when reading it in my head doing it in a mr t voice lol:lol:


----------



## lucasso (Nov 15, 2008)

Damo j said:


> well yes but not the best way to do things lol


Of course mate. I just try to put some light on this situation.


----------



## hard_mass (Apr 28, 2010)

Phil D said:


> Well after just under 4 weeks on dianabol and test E my strength has gone through the roof! Obviously this is just the dianabol working at this point as its still early days in my cycle. Whats the mechanism that gives strength gains with dbol? I cant have built any significant amount of muscle in 3 weeks (although im up a solid 8kg), so maybe its a neurological effect - like overcoming central inhibition or something?
> 
> Just so you get an idea of the strength gains i've had, over easter i deadlifted 180kg and benched 102.5kg, last friday i deadlifted 210kg and thismorning i benched 130kg! Will most of these strength gains dissapear when i come off the gear? i reaaaally hope not!


I have been on dbol for five weeks now and I'm also getting big gains in strength and size. This is my first cycle and I didn't want to get into injecting stuff so I only have another week to go on these alone. How many mgs are you taking? I'm on 50mgs of the pink dbols with dose spread across the day.


----------



## tim19 (Apr 20, 2010)

hard_mass said:


> I have been on dbol for five weeks now and I'm also getting big gains in strength and size. This is my first cycle and I didn't want to get into injecting stuff so I only have another week to go on these alone. How many mgs are you taking? I'm on 50mgs of the pink dbols with dose spread across the day.


 what n have you had in strength and size/weight mate cos im gona be doin same cycle eventually but with 30mg a day for 6 week


----------



## Phil D (Feb 21, 2010)

hard_mass said:


> I have been on dbol for five weeks now and I'm also getting big gains in strength and size. This is my first cycle and I didn't want to get into injecting stuff so I only have another week to go on these alone. How many mgs are you taking? I'm on 50mgs of the pink dbols with dose spread across the day.


Took 30mg for first 2 weeks then 40mg for another 2 weeks. Seem to be up around 8kg. Definatly glad I'm jabbing the test though! I didn't fancy injecting to start with either but it's not bad at all


----------



## 71081 (Apr 23, 2009)

ollie321 said:


> when ever you post, i cant help but when reading it in my head doing it in a mr t voice lol:lol:


I aint gettin on no plane....

I pity the fool....... :whistling:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I had good strength gains on Dbol but to go up 30kg on the bench is amazing.

I'd be well chuffed with that.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Phil D said:


> Well after just under 4 weeks on dianabol and test E my strength has gone through the roof! Obviously this is just the dianabol working at this point as its still early days in my cycle. Whats the mechanism that gives strength gains with dbol? I cant have built any significant amount of muscle in 3 weeks (although im up a solid 8kg), so maybe its a neurological effect - like overcoming central inhibition or something?
> 
> Just so you get an idea of the strength gains i've had, over easter i deadlifted 180kg and benched 102.5kg, last friday i deadlifted 210kg and thismorning i benched 130kg! Will most of these strength gains dissapear when i come off the gear? i reaaaally hope not!


Just under 30kg gain on bench in 3 weeks! I'd be over the moon with that :thumb:


----------



## pauly224 (Jun 15, 2012)

does Dianabol have any side effects and also does it cause any problems after like shutting anything down which you have to bring back? Thanks Paul


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

pauly224 said:


> does Dianabol have any side effects and also does it cause any problems after like shutting anything down which you have to bring back? Thanks Paul


Read this mate

http://www.steroidology.com/dianabol-d-bol-methandrostenolone/


----------



## DBeast (Nov 19, 2014)

Abit late...

Starting cycle of dbol 30mg ED plus 1000mg test E just wondering what I should expect strength wise.. Benching 100-110 for reps squat 120-140 reps


----------

